# Does fletching shape matter?



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Performance, not so much. Noise, definitely.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Good old parabolic is tough to beat:
Cheap
Quiet
Available

-Grant


----------



## woodystyle777 (Apr 1, 2013)

ok so noise is a bigger factor according to shapes? Parabolic is a lot smaller and closer to the shaft, so does that mean that any larger width feathers will automatically make more noise?


----------



## woodystyle777 (Apr 1, 2013)

I know I shoulda put this in my last post but can I cut any feather shape and it fly straight with only a different in noise levels?


----------



## gr4vitas (May 25, 2013)

woodystyle777 said:


> I know I shoulda put this in my last post but can I cut any feather shape and it fly straight with only a different in noise levels?


More or less, as long as there is enough material there to properly stabilize your arrow your good to go. Noise and to a very small degree speed, if your trying to cut some longer lengths it'll start to impede speed, just imagine how flu flu's work, basically the same thing just really long, catches more air and makes more noise and also slows it down a lot.


----------



## Nekekal (Dec 25, 2012)

I had ask a similar question and the answer is that it doesn't make much difference. "Stabilization" is what is claimed, but mostly the feathers just slow the back of the arrow down, and it stays behind the front. The front has all the weight, and none of the drag, the back has all the drag. There is a school of thought that the feathers add rotation to the arrow which helps it in flight. I think it depends on how far away you are. That is why you get offset or helical fletching, to add spin. Supposedly, a properly tuned arrow and bow will shoot arrows with feathers the same place as arrows without feathers, so in this case you don't need feathers. 

Smaller feathers is probably better than bigger since the object is usually not to slow the arrow down too much. On compound arrows and competition arrows, they seem to use really short small vanes. So, reason tells me that the size and shape of the feather doesn't make a lot of difference. I have limited experience but have used 5 inch and 4 inch feathers in either shield or parabolic cut. They seem to be the same for me. I would try some 3 inch feathers but cosmetically I like the 4.

Good luck


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

I have used 1.75" razers feathers four Fletcher with a sligth offset from either a compound or recurve. They fly great, even with a broadhead. 
DD


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

There are shapes I see compound users shoot that recurve shooters never use. I suspect it is because of clearance issues. The compound can get away with it with drop down V-rests.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

From my experience total surface area of the feather is all that matters for stabilization. No matter the shape the same amount of feather will work equally well. These are off the cuff numbers, but close. A 1/2"x4" basically square feather (slight trapezoid due to quill angle) has the same surface area as 7/8" x 5.5" high back shield and works just as well in stabilizing broadheads with no noise and the added benefit of a more durable feather since the cut is generally below the oil line.

Noise is another matter. Generally higher is louder, but I think it is more related to supported feather at a certain height. A 3/4" parabolic or banana has the support of quills on either side of the highest portion. A shield, P&Y or the cut with "tail" have no supporting quills behind the highest part. This allows that part of the feather to wag and make noise.

Rotation. Any feather will rotate. Look at your feather one side is smooth one is rough. The change in airflow across each side will cause pressure differential causing rotation. You can make it rotate more by adding offset or helix, but add too much and you will cause so much drag it will suck speed off your arrow.


----------



## scmike (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't think it makes any difference in performance as long as you're using one of the traditional shapes. But lately I see these weird shapes that come from some of the fantasy movies like the Hobbit. The fletching rises from the arrow and falls back before rising again. I think any shape that provides more than one edge to the air might decrease performance.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

woodystyle777 said:


> Hey playa's
> I see all sorts of shapes of fletching cuts everywhere......some of the more common being:
> 
> polobolic, sheild, medieval, banana, and like 8 other etc.
> ...


No... one you quickly learn with feathers if you ever take them outdoors roving, is that they work even after being brutalized, cut, shaved, or missing..... Water can be a problem if they get soaked, but they are pretty hardy. 

As to shape, again they all spin the arrow. I use a 5.5 inch shield today only cuz I like them. Wind noise might be a factor somewhere... but I've not really been able to quantify that for myself.

My opinions... Much Aloha... :beer:


----------

